

Why I was fired at Twitter. - soheil

My manager hated me, end of story, period! I can go into all the juicy details if you like, but I thought that alone was worth sharing.<p>I worked there for nearly 2 years as a Software Engineer.
======
seldo
Without details of some kind, juicy or otherwise, this will get flagged.

